# What Grip Frames Will Interchange On Single Actions?



## Ruger71

I asked a similar question before and found (I think) what I would go with in the Brownells catalog. It is the XR3 grip frame in brass. I found a used XR3 frame off of ????? online that was considerably cheaper. I was curious if it would fit either my NMBH or SS and if there were any Ruger interchange guidelines on parts?


----------



## Bob Wright

The simple answer is that all grip frames for Ruger Single Six, Blackhawk, Super Blackhawk, Bisley and Vaquero will either fit, or can be made to fit.

The older models, referred to as Three-Screw models, require a different grip frame than new models. All older Blackhawks had aluminum alloy grip frames. these can be replaced with the steel grip frame for the Old Army cap-and-ball Ruger. But a wider trigger is required. The old model Super Blackhawk trigger can be used, or an Old Army trigger if you can find one. Or, Dave Clements, Clements Custom Guns, makes a wide trigger that is superior to the original factory triggers.

On New Model Rugers, those with the transfer bar, the grip frames are interchangable. The Blackhawk or Super Blacckhawk can be converted to a Bisley but also requires a Bisley hammer and trigger. Conversely, the Bisley can be converted to Blackhawk in the same manner.

The New Model grip frame can be fitted to older three-screw models, but requires some fabrication to provide for the trigger return spring.

As to the brass grip frame from Brownells, there is some discussion on the Ruger Forum as to its worth. It requires considerable work to fit to the gun's frame, and to work it down to make the grips fit. Also, the grip locationg pin hole has to be plugged and redrilled to proper location.

This is my Ruger Blackhawk set up as a Bisley:










And, converted back to Blackhawk, with a steel grip frame:










And, two of my .45s with steel Super Blackhawk grip frames:










And, an old three-screw flat top fitted with an Old Army grip frame and Dave Clements wide trigger:









I got wordy again, but there it is.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright

Incidentally this comment was made by gripmaker Cary Chapman as to the brass grip frames from Brownell's, over on the Ruger Forum:

The last one that was sent to me to make a pair of grips for was way over sized. If I remember right, when I put a stock Ruger grip on it the backstrap stuck out over the grip by almost an eight of an inch. 
Plan on removing and polishing a lot of brass to get it to fit a stock Ruger grip.

If you have a 1 inch belt sander and a bench top buffer it can go pretty fast. If you do it by hand with files and sand paper plan on spending a lot of time on it.

It is certainly doable. Just depends on how much time you have to put into it.

------------------
Cary Chapman www.clccustomgrips.com

And, of course I assume you know the Bearcat is excluded from this discussion.

Bob Wright


----------



## Ruger71

Wow. For the money, it doesn't sound too good. I understand fitting any frame to the gun because of manufacturing differences, but that much sanding and relocating the grip dowel holes almost sounds like lack of quality control. 

I have smaller hands and really like the smaller grip on the New Vaquero. I thought about trading guns, but after more thinking I thought for about the same money I could change frames and keep the BH and the advantages it has over the Vaquero. I thought the brass frame would look neat as well.

Those are some nice guns you have. My collection is up to a whole two.


----------



## Bob Wright

I have not tried it yet, but I have seen on the Ruger Forum that the grip frame from the New Vaquero will interchange with the older models.

Also, the Ron Power two piece style grip frame (from Brownell's) is smaller in size, taking Colt SAA sized grip panels, or one-piece style griops, if desired.

Bob Wright


----------



## texagun

I guess I'll revive an old thread. Here is all you ever need to know about Ruger Grip Frames:

http://www.gunblast.com/Hamm_Ruger-SA-GripFrames.htm


----------



## mako72401

Glad I found this older thread. I have just gotten a blackhawk with some aftermarket fake ivory grips, and although they look ok, I prefer a nice wooden grip. The last post with the link was really helpful.


----------



## Gabby

Bob Wright said:


> I have not tried it yet, but I have seen on the Ruger Forum that the grip frame from the New Vaquero will interchange with the older models.
> 
> Also, the Ron Power two piece style grip frame (from Brownell's) is smaller in size, taking Colt SAA sized grip panels, or one-piece style griops, if desired.
> 
> Bob Wright


Hi Bob,
I realize this is an old posting but I'm curious if you ever found out which guns the Vaquero grip frame would interchange with?
I have the old 3 screw Single Six 22 and I'd like to replace the doctored up grip frame on it if possible, and the XR3 is scarcer than hens teeth.
Gabby


----------

